# 3-d shoot @ bellevue conservation club



## chipper110 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunday July 10th. 9:00 to 3:00

Bellevue Conservation Club
8484 Greenfield Hwy.
Bellevue, MI 49021

30 Targets

3 Skill Levels

$10 Non-members, $8 Members
$5 Kids under 16


----------

